# shoot ghrp-6 in vein, what happens?



## funky419 (May 20, 2011)

aciddentaly think i hit a vein of my mouse...i hope the little guy will be alright. i made the mistake of naming this one.


----------



## TooOld (May 21, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Klutch (May 21, 2011)

If anything would of happen... I believe it would of been instant.. But not sure... But I don't think bac water would do much..


----------



## Lordsks (May 22, 2011)

the bac water will give you a little rush at the time. This happened to me with HCG. You will live!


----------



## mryar (Jun 13, 2011)

I have heard what can happen is sudden cardiac arrest, but I don't know if its true. Can anyone confirm if this is possible? Since it didn't happen right away, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jun 30, 2011)

???


----------



## tballz (Jun 30, 2011)

nothing will happen


----------



## njc (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing at all


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 30, 2011)

funky419 said:


> aciddentaly think i hit a vein of my mouse...i hope the little guy will be alright. i made the mistake of naming this one.



Poor little guy... I made that mistake once


----------



## Perdido (Jun 30, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Nothing.



Agree. 100mcg of mostly sterile water in a vein is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 26, 2013)

Does it make the injection less or unaffective, or does the GHRP still get absorbed


----------



## joedel (Oct 28, 2013)

Gets asorbed faster than normal, but nicking a vien may not matter bc it may not get into it, unless the vien was clearly shot into... either way ur good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattony (Nov 3, 2013)

funky419 said:


> aciddentaly think i hit a vein of my mouse...i hope the little guy will be alright. i made the mistake of naming this one.


Actually intravenous infusion is the most effective way to administer both ghrp and ghrh. Worst case scenario it is harmless and had no decrease in efficiency. Though It could have actually led to a much larger peak of gh. No worries bro!


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 3, 2013)

Really so if you are lean and can see ab veins should you actually try to hit one on purpose?


----------



## joedel (Nov 3, 2013)

If you want track marks on your stomache or to collapse some.viens.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## joedel (Nov 3, 2013)

I.wouldnt brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattony (Nov 4, 2013)

joedel said:


> If you want track marks on your stomache or to collapse some.viens.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Correct! I would not recommend trying this unless you know what you are doing! Infection is a very real possibility also... But it is a option. I believe the peak gh secretion is about 4 times larger when used in this fashion. You however will collapse a vein if you do it 3 times a day. Best if it is limited to once a day and only by a trained individual.


----------



## s2h (Nov 4, 2013)

Anything used IV is going to be more effective....be it ghrp's....hgh or opiates...mainlining hgh is more common then some would think....pwo IV admin of hgh is very effective....downfall is having tracks like a homeless heroine addict...

Unless you expose and pump a subq vein of good size its pretty difficult to accidently shoot the peptide in a vein with your standard subq/im injection techniques most people use...


----------

